# 4 rat's in need of good homw in UK



## sara (May 15, 2010)

Good afternoon
I have 4 rat's that i need to re-home. 2 girls, Kim and Aggie aged 8months, and 2 boy's Sid and Eddie aged 10month's and the boy's have been neutered. They are all very friendly with everyone.
Kim is disabled, she had an ear infection when she was a baby in the pet shop and so now has a tilted head, she falls and walks in circles but it don't bother her, she's very pretty.
Aggie was her cage buddy in the pet shop so we took her also, she is shy and not keen on being handled but she is friendly and never bitten. When given the chance she will chew her way out of a cage and go exploring round the house then go home when she's done. She is a black hooded rat.
Sid is a black hooded rat and is lazy, He's cuddly when he's out but will happily sleep when the other's are up all night.
Eddie is an albino rat, He's an adventure. He will also let u cuddle him.
They are all very good with children. I have 5 kids age range 2 to 16 and i have never had a prob with them touching the rat's. They are good with each other
They all live together in a large cage that will go with them when they move to their new home.
I am unable to look after them anymore due to a breathing condition i now have so i have been advised by the doc not to keep fury pet's. They have an affect on my breathing and i have to leave when my husband cleans them out. I have kept rat's for ten year and will miss them so i want a home that will love them and play with them every day.

I live near Dartford UK


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you manage to find them a home? 

If any are still in need of a home it would be worth posting on http://fancy-rats.co.uk/community/ which is a UK based forum that has a rehoming section. This forum is predominantly made of members in the USA (I'm a UK-er too ).

You could also post on preloved, adtrader and gumtree if you haven't already.


----------



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you find a home for your rats? I am located in the UK if you didn't. x


----------

